# Nintendo DS Lite



## Opium (Jan 26, 2006)

The redesigned Nintendo DS has at long last been revealed, days after Nintendo Europe told us that no redesigned DS will be shown at E3 this year. That's because the release date for the DS Lite is *March 2nd* in Japan. Very tricky Nintendo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_"It is light, it is bright, we have named it Lite for a reason"_ - Nintendo

Here is the current information available:
- Release Date: March 2nd (Japan)
- Price: 16,800 Yen (US$149, AU$199) 
- Size: (Side) 133.0 × (length) 73.9 × (thickness) 21.5mm  [Original DS: (side) 148.7 × (length) 84.7 × (thickness) 28. 9mm]
- Weight: 218g [Original DS: 275g]
- There are 4 stages of screen brightness (similar to the PSP)
- The power switch is now a flick switch on the side of the unit like the PSP's
- The Stylus fits into the unit side on. Not vertical like the original DS
- The DS Lite is reported to be more comfortable than the regular DS
- The screens are reported to be brighter and sharper than the PSP's screen (eg: similar to the GameBoy Micro)
*-There is a GBA Slot, the slot has a cover
-There are no software enhancements (eg: no wifi pictochat. DS Lite is only a facelift)*


Official Post - Expect a press release from Nintendo America soon. We'll keep you posted the moment Nintendo releases anything.
Additional Source: Vooks.net

Footnote: Happy Australia Day!


----------



## Opium (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Elrinth (Jan 26, 2006)

Those dimensions aren't quite 100% Opium


----------



## njt (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is my try at translating this thing. It's not official but I don't believe I've made any serious mistakes in the translation. If anyone knows Japanese and wants to check, by all means~ {edited, forgot some stuff....}

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????????????????????
Nintendo Corporation (Kyoto north branch: President Iwata Satoru) Will sell a new upgraded version of the portable Nintendo DS called Nintendo-DS Lite for the estimated price of 16,800 Yen and a release date of March 2nd.(tax and AC adapter included.) 

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????MediaCreate?????????????????????????????????????

On December 2nd 2004 started selling the Nintendo DS all throughout Japan (estimated price was 15,000 yen) which featured dual screens, touch pad, microphone capability, as well as Wireless net (via wifi) a fully loaded unique system. So far the system has been able to draw in a bunch of women and seniors who, until this system, had never played a game. Because of that the total of units sold (from shops to customers) has reached a record breaking 5,000,000 units sold in a speedy 13months time, which is the fastest that any game system has sold, in Japan.(Researched by?MediaCreate). By the end of 2005 a total of 5,700,000 units have been sold domesticaly. 

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
So on this occation this firm wants to present the new Nintendo DS Lite. The Nintendo DS Lite is the Nintendo-DS with all it's functions with the body slimmer and it lighter to make it even more portable, also the screen's brightness will be changable to up to 4 different levels right out of the box. "It is light, it is bright, we have named it Lite for a reason" (took this from Opium, couldn't think of anyway better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Nintendo has not only created a system to appeal to anyone regardless of sex or age with fun games, but with the new superior Nintendo-DS LITE Nintendo is going to create an overwhelming growth in the portable system market.


----------



## Opium (Jan 26, 2006)

I've just added some more info to my first post. As I hear things I'll add to it.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Jan 26, 2006)

GBA Slot is confirmed. I want to see the back!
I hope there's still a hole for SL1...
Looks like I'm going to have to get a Superpass 2...


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 26, 2006)

lol come on, the gba slot HAD to be included, they already made the rumble pack and i can see more things like the jam with the band expansion pack coming.

Im just curious to where the stylus goes, it wont be able to fit in vertically like the current design, hopefully its in the hinge so it can be longer...

the repositioning of the mic, start select and i assume now a power switch is a great improvement, i just hope they didnt get rid of the headphone jack


----------



## IxthusTiger (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 26 2006 said:


> i just hope they didnt get rid of the headphone jack



lol wouldn't it be just like them??

anyway, if I have to crack it open to reach the SL1 I will damn it!!

what's the cheapest passme2 to get?

and how much is 16,800 yen?


----------



## Opium (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Jan 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > i just hope they didnt get rid of the headphone jack
> ...



See the news post, 16,800 yen is about the same as the DS originally launched for. So expect it to be the same price as the DS was on launch.

Another word of caution, don't go and buy a passme2 for this thing just yet. The passme2 might not be able to cut it. The DS Lite's firmware will most likely be slightly tweaked. Perhaps we'll need a Passme3.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Jan 26, 2006)

Should we expect the standard colors of White, Black and Pink?


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 26, 2006)

maybe the same colours as the revolution is launching in?


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jan 26, 2006)

It looks nice, prolly going to buy it, after selling my "old" DS... I just hope I can get a white or a black one.


----------



## Eruonen (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jan 26 2006 said:


> It looks nice, prolly going to buy it, after selling my "old" DS... I just hope I can get a white or a black one.


Same here.
What do you reckon I could sell a old DS for?


----------



## Mehdi (Jan 26, 2006)

sexy


----------



## ConraDargo (Jan 26, 2006)

Might get it as well, once I know just how easy I can install FlashMe on it - and make another skin.

Nintendo, you sneaky little bastards


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Eruonen @ Jan 26 2006 said:


> Same here.
> What do you reckon I could sell a old DS for?



It depends, if you are going to sell it now, you'll get about 100~ euros maybe put a game with it...

But if you sell it just before the redesigned DS comes out, you'll have less bucks for your DS.


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 26, 2006)

Once this is released, I think I may finally buy a DS


----------



## id242 (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Jan 26 2006 said:


> Once this is released, I think I may finally buy a DS



...and this, just after i bought one from bestbuy about 4 days ago (sunday).I may return it though, since several of the pixles on the lower screen are "dead".

Though, this is great information - thanks Opium!!! Any word of what size the screens will be?


----------



## Opium (Jan 26, 2006)

^the screens are the same size as the original DS's. It's only the unit around the screens that is smaller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd get a DS Lite if flashme works with it and I can sell my current DS. I'll be strapped for cash if i'm going to save up for a Revolution.


----------



## id242 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the fast reply


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not impressed. I'm happy with the size of the DS as it is now. I don't really like super small things. Plus...I really don't care if I can change my screen's brightness or not. I'd always leave it on the same level anyway.


----------



## Darkforce (Jan 26, 2006)

Ugh, looks awful IMO... --;
Still I'll probably end up getting one, a better screen is a welcome addition, and it's good they've put the start and select buttons back where they should be.

I'm a tad worried about the D-Pad though, it doesn't look concave in the center so playing 3D games might be more difficult than on the current DS. Mind you the current D-Pad is pretty awful so I don't imagine it being worse... I heard the Micro ones were good...

It's wishful thinking but I'm hoping Nintendo have put some PDA style software into the firmware, knowing them they won't bother though =(. Oh and I wish they had included removeable faceplates (even if say just on the top of the unit... after all there isn't even a Nintendo logo there @[email protected]; )

I'm tempted to sell my DS now, but there's no saying when the DS Lite will have its firmware and protection hacked. Knowing Loopy and Darkfader it'll be a few days after they get one, ha, but who knows maybe Nintendo actually put some effort into the security this time.

p.s Is it just me or wouldn't it be really nice to see an M3 or Supercard redesigned to fit the DS slot flush, to compliment the DS Lite? Anyone know if anything is in the works?


----------



## salv (Jan 26, 2006)

its intresting! i like the name fits in well... i might buy one, maybeeeee. for some reason DS games havent appealed to me. d-pad looks to small tho, and i havent used one for games in a WHILE.

Im having too much fun with my 1Gig mem stick and PSP.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, it looks nice, but that D-pad doesn't look promising.

Here's a size comparison courtesy of 4 color rebellion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.4colorrebellion.net/media/pics/...-comparison.jpg


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2006)

Personnally I love it!
I'll have a poll set up now


----------



## The Teej (Jan 26, 2006)

That D-Pad looks like a bitch to use in Mario Kart :/


----------



## id242 (Jan 26, 2006)

I came across this from Game Spot, posted Jan 26, 2006 2:15 am PT
http://www.gamespot.com/news/6143136.html



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *New DS hitting Japan March 2*
> Reworked handheld will feature improved weight, size, and four levels of brightness control; interface to also have minor facelift.
> 
> TOYKO--
> ...


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Jan 26, 2006)

I get the feeling it wont play gba games perfect way to stop every DS flash card on the market :/


----------



## Shinji (Jan 26, 2006)

wow, that D-pad really DOES look alot smaller.  either way, i'm in for one on release day.  Long live nintendo and their sneaky little ways


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jan 26, 2006)

The only thing that appeals me is the better screen. I have a psp and never change the screen brightness (always have it oin level 3).
Also i think that the sl1 hole will not be there and you will have to dig one on your own if you want to install flashme.
Japan is getting this while we still not have the black-noir ds.
As for the feature :
- There are 4 stages of screen brightness (similar to the PSP)
The psp uses only the 3 and the 4th one when you charge it.


----------



## bolton2 (Jan 26, 2006)

hmm it looks cool, perhaps worth my time if flashme can be installed on it, and my m3 works on it... Nintendo sure knows how to make a profit don't they :/


----------



## pdb (Jan 26, 2006)

This gives me an excuse to sell my current DS. I found some dead pixels on mine, and dust trapped under the screen.

Roll on European release date.


----------



## xflash (Jan 26, 2006)

weee it looks great thought i don't see whats wrong with the d-pad i mean it's just a lil bit smaller i doubt i would notice much diffrent hmm i hope gc skins (game console skins) will make some cool skins for it and hopefully it will be flashable if not i guess somebody just has to figure out another way to play homebrew and all the other thingys on it


----------



## apofaz (Jan 26, 2006)

won't be much smaller. 1cm in lenght and side isn't much. well, at least it's not a revolution like gba -> gba sp;


----------



## Renegade_R (Jan 26, 2006)

You know the concept of the smaller D-Pad was first looked down upon when the GBA moved onto the GBA-SP.  I'm pretty sure Nintendo will do something with this new Nintendo DS to make all of us run out and buy one.

Personally I think its an improvement considering how holding the system with one hand is a bitch cause its so heavy.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 26, 2006)

I think to myself at first "No way, not again." but that's what I thought about SP. When my friend was interested in grabbing an SP after someone broke into his house and stole his xbox psx gba and some priceless family belongings, I was phoning up EB to get the SP prices/deals for him while I was taking care of my own business (Megaman & Bass and Sonic Advance 2). Then right as I was about to hang up he asks if I have a gba, says they will give me $60 for it. I changed my mind at that point. Anyhoo, I've gotta get a job soon enough so alot could change if I do get one. I'm not totally impressed with the changes, as the light seems fine enough for me and the system weight being lessened... well that is probably actually nice when I'm holding the system with one hand. So I guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens. Oh, and I would be willing to get a new PassMe unit for it but not a new flashkit should anything drastically changes with the hardware, which I would of course doubt.


----------



## id242 (Jan 26, 2006)

This style visually matches, and could link up with their Revolution system...hmmm


----------



## Zorn (Jan 26, 2006)

Maybe this new DS version can be used as a Revolution Mobile and can also handle every snes and n64 game!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I don't realy want it.
only if my old DS get lost or damaged.


But maybe this small version is very welcome for children hands.
So they can reach the touchscreen much better!


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jan 26, 2006)

First of all: good marketing move.
Second: if the screens are like the GBMicro ones I will buy this in a heartbeat.
Third: hope it will be easy to use flashcarts on it, or that new flashcarts will be made compatible with this too.

forgot to say: I want a Black one...it would ROCK!


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jan 26, 2006)

I like it. I really like it. I won't buy it, because I already have the "Hot Rod Red" DS, but it looks very nice. Someone mentioned skins for it. I hope skins made for this DS look better than those pieces of crap out now. The current skins fit the DS horribly and leave too many open gaps.


----------



## Harsky (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Zorn @ Jan 26 2006 said:


> Maybe this new DS version can be used as a Revolution Mobile and can also handle every snes and n64 game!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's the case then EVERYONE will ditch their old DS for this one.


----------



## Dogg Thang (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I really like the look of this. With Micro type screens (if that happens), it should be great. But I have to say I was hoping for something a little more radical. Still, I'm sure we'll get another version in a year or so.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Zorn @ Jan 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this new DS version can be used as a Revolution Mobile and can also handle every snes and n64 game!!!
> ...


There's nothing new in the system that allows that feature any more than the current DS system at the moment. And I highly doubt Nintendo would fuck people over like that even if they did do such a thing, which I would completely doubt. Plus, N64? Judging that they are using emulation and not a specifically remade game, that is next to impossible, if not, isn't it?


----------



## greased logic (Jan 26, 2006)

Not a fantastic change, but presumably they aren't going to market it as a complete redesign, but rather just quietly start selling these once the current DSes run out of stock. I personally think the D-Pad looks great, it looks just like the original GBA's, which was the best D-Pad ever created. I hope the buttons stick up more than on the original, like the GBA's buttons.
Edit: Yes, they must do, since the bottom screen is raised to allow for higher buttons and D-Pad.
I like the fact that the right shoulder button has the lights in it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow. That's disapointing!

I was expecting much more than that, not just a reduced size DS in an iPod design. Yawn!

Very disapointing... But I'll still end up buying one just for the clearer screens and any other extras that Nintendo throw in. 

It's supposed to be more comfortable than the current DS? I don't see how... There's not much real estate to get a grip on around the d-pad and buttons...

Can't wait to see a REAL picture of the final re-design though...


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 26, 2006)

I was hoping for some added multimedia functions like a built in Play-Yan. Perhaps a web browser? And maybe a online Picochat or something just to give it the extra edge, I know a few people who went for the PSP mainly for these features and not its games.

Cant say I'll buy another either way, I'm happy with mine, its bright enough and no probs with comfort at all. As for multimedia I got a proper portable one for that.


----------



## Nocturno (Jan 26, 2006)

I  think it looks very good, smaller, lighter, and brighter screens, that's all I wanted, definitely buying one, and the DS logo on the top looks cool, I just hope the battery life doesn't suffer with the brighter screens..

people who were expecting a more powerful system were deaming, come on, if they make a more powerful DS then it wouldn't be a DS, but a whole different system..


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE(MiloFoxburr @ Jan 26 2006 said:


> I get the feeling it wont play gba games perfect way to stop every DS flash card on the market :/



Yeah, I got a feeling that this will put a stop to Flash Cards....look what they did with the latter released DS's.  Let's hope not & keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Nocturno (Jan 26, 2006)

1UP asked nintendo and they said it will have a GBA slot, so you don't have to worry..


----------



## Darkspark (Jan 26, 2006)

I think Ill stick to my blue nintendogs DS. I dont understand that people think its ugly. It looks great. Its not too bulky. 

I cant imagine how much more the buttons will have to be cramped to fit a design 33% smaller. 
I get finger cramps with this DS. 

Plus, cant be bothered to have to get a supercard 3 + passme 3 etc.

Nintendo should go one further and let you download games onto your DS through iTUNES. lol.

...somebody is going to say this is part of their plan, i can just see it...


----------



## ChaosTheorySD (Jan 26, 2006)

It looks nice, but I really don't see any reason to buy one. Maybe if my current DS dies and they release a glossy black we can talk.

I think they're only redesigning it not to be practical, but so it accents the Revoloution.


----------



## tshu (Jan 26, 2006)

Huh. Well what do you know! And I thought for sure that the rumours were false, I never paid much attention to them. It looks alright. But I'll stick with my old silver DS.

One thing I do really like, is the new mic placement. It makes alot more sense there.

It looks like it has the GBAmicro style D-Pad which is good. micro's d-pad was nice and soft and comfortable. What I don't like though, is the start/select placement. I actually really liked the original DS's placement of start and select. Oh well.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm mixed on it.

I say F Nintendo for screwing people who own the DS already, but at the same time it is nice they tweaked the parts they could without honestly screwing DS owners with some new feature put into it either.

As long as they phase it in and the old style out totally I'm ok by it I supposed ,but still a bit aggravating.


----------



## rippon (Jan 26, 2006)

Ahh don't let it get you down VHD, when I get it it will be my sixth DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One silver lost
One blue broken
One blue stolen by girlfriend
One devkit
One Mario Kart DS that I still use
- One DS Lite!

So all totalled I've spent $2690 on DSes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Although most of that was the dev kit.


----------



## m_babble (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm right with Vampire Hunter D on this.


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 26, 2006)

new design? i like it.. the silver one i have is sooo bulky.. i don't like that.. i'm  definatly getting a lite


----------



## tshu (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Vampire Hunter D @ Jan 26 2006 said:


> I'm mixed on it.
> 
> I say F Nintendo for screwing people who own the DS already, but at the same time it is nice they tweaked the parts they could without honestly screwing DS owners with some new feature put into it either.
> 
> As long as they phase it in and the old style out totally I'm ok by it I supposed ,but still a bit aggravating.


How are they "screwing" you? Nobody is forcing you to buy it. It's another option that they are providing. It does all the same things. The only way Nintendo would be "screwing" us, was if they added in more features beyond cosmetic changes(like so many people wanted - which was a stupid thought in my opinion).


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 26, 2006)

If they made some connectivity for this for use with their Revolution "Virtual Console" - similar to what you see in Animal Crossing on GC when you play a NES game using "Advance Play" - except for this it would be NES, SNES and possibly even N64 or GB/GBC games (hey you never know) - then you have a portable virtual console


----------



## tshu (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Jan 26 2006 said:


> If they made some connectivity for this for use with their Revolution "Virtual Console" - similar to what you see in Animal Crossing on GC when you play a NES game using "Advance Play" - except for this it would be NES, SNES and possibly even N64 or GB/GBC games (hey you never know) - then you have a portable virtual console


I wouldn't be surprised if you could transer NES and possible SNES games over to the DS via wireless link with Revolution. And they wouldn't need a "redesign" to do this, it can all be coded on the Revolution end.


----------



## Reserver X (Jan 26, 2006)

I like it alot, but im not realy sure i like it enough to sell my Ds (again) and buy a new one (again).


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 26, 2006)

Does it come in blue? *grins* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well, now it's down to the decision of whether to get a DS this month, or add a few months worth of cash to the pot and wait for this little gem to be released on account of the adjustable brightness screen. Mmm decisions, they do like to make it hard for us don't they?

Kinda miffed about how much they were denying this last week thou. It seems kinda futile to drive a steamroller through the hype then slip out a quiet note *after* everyone's lost intrest. And man would I've been pissed if I'd brought one in the week after the announcement on the 16th...

(The presense of this post is completely a figment of your imagination; I am revising for tomorrow morning's AI exam, honest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## 754boy (Jan 26, 2006)

I am sorry to go against the majority of you guys but I think this thing looks lame. It looks so plain and generic. BORING basically. Wit all the new type cell phones and ipods floating around, thin is in. But I for one will not be upgrading.  I'm sticking with my trusty electric blue brick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now if that thing came in BLACK....it might look awesome. So I guess I'll wait til some new colors are shown before I make my final judgement.


----------



## ciama81 (Jan 26, 2006)

lik-sang is taking pre-orders to ship on march 2nd...


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 26, 2006)

congratulate me!!, i just read 5 pages of shit posts!!!!!!

ok

i actually like it but i have no $$$.


----------



## skywarp (Jan 26, 2006)

Meh, IMO it's definitly uglier than the standard DS. If it's alot more comfortable to hold, works with flashcarts, and comes in lime green, I would get one. Selling my old DS and buying the new one would atmost lose me 30 bucks, so whatever.


----------



## WK416 (Jan 27, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Jan 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Jan 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > If they made some connectivity for this for use with their Revolution "Virtual Console" - similar to what you see in Animal Crossing on GC when you play a NES game using "Advance Play" - except for this it would be NES, SNES and possibly even N64 or GB/GBC games (hey you never know) - then you have a portable virtual console
> ...


Unless these Virtual Console chips somehow made it into the DS Lite while magically keeping the price low, don't count on it.

I've gotten too used to the DS's start/select button placement. Seems kind odd to move them to me...

I'm not too sure about the mic.'s new placement. Wouldn't that mean more spit on the screens? ._.
Speaking of which, would it be harder to clean the DS Lite? How durable would it be? Would the R-shoulder button still be kinda less long-lasting like my DS and my SP? Would it be hard to crack it open without resetting your profile?

Let's just hope that the handheld market won't turn into a brighter screen war... ("GACK! I'm blind now!")


----------



## Calogero91 (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, but I liked that fake fold up one alot better it was so cool, but this will do.  Hope theres a price drop on the old DS.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay...as a loyal Nintendo Follower for so long, I have to say...ENOUGH WITH THE BULLSHIT.

This is getting so damn old it's not funny anymore.

Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Micro
Another ****ing Gameboy Advance SP...
Gameboy Player if that counts.

Now the DS got a new one too? How long til the DS Micro? or the DS PUT-IT-IN-YOUR-DAMN-EYE?

Nintendo needs to stop reworking the already perfectly fine systems and start working on the new systems like the Revolution and Whatever the next GB is called...not ****ing upgrades.


----------



## tshu (Jan 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 26 2006 said:


> Okay...as a loyal Nintendo Follower for so long, I have to say...ENOUGH WITH THE BULLSHIT.
> 
> This is getting so damn old it's not funny anymore.
> 
> ...


Well, you only lose, if you actually bought them all. There is nothing wrong with improving technology. Nobody is forcing you to rush out and buy each improvement though.


----------



## Opium (Jan 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 27 2006 said:


> Okay...as a loyal Nintendo Follower for so long, I have to say...ENOUGH WITH THE BULLSHIT.
> 
> This is getting so damn old it's not funny anymore.
> 
> ...



It's called clever marketing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nintendo is making money, that's what companies do. Take Apple's iPod, new versions of that come out each year, why should the GBA or DS be different? If they can make the DS better then go for it I say. The reason why the DS didn't originally come out the same size as the Lite is because the technology would have cost too much then to fit the DS price tag back then. As time passes technology prices go down. Nintendo are just keeping on top of the ball, offering us the best bang for our buck. I don't know why you are crucifying them for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, just because they make an improved version doesn't mean you NEED to buy it. You're not losing anything. If when you bought an original DS you were happy with it, then that's all the matters. I was certainly happy with my DS.


----------



## ChaosTheorySD (Jan 27, 2006)

The only thing that kinda annoys me is that Nintendo was all "No, we're not redesigning the DS." "We gaurantee you, we're not making a new DS anytime soon." "no really, we're not." "HEY EVERYBODY LOOK AT THIS NEW DS."


----------



## Viguro (Jan 27, 2006)

Ah, the "redesign" doesn't seem that big of a deal rather it's smaller. Smaller is fine, if I didn't already have huge pockets... it's probably for the more "image conscience" consumer, like the Micro. Sexified so it appeals to a broader mound of people. I "kinda" want one, maybe if it had a significant feature over the original, like the SP over the GBA, I would probably be already counting my pennies, but I digress, I'll wait for a healthy price drop and let them spew out some colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To anyone who didn't see this coming...man...it's like not knowing the Earth has life in it, it's just so obvious. You know you'll see a trimmed down PSP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You KNOW IT! You can't imagine it, but it doesn't mean Sony can't XD.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 27, 2006)

They're doing this for the damn money, not because of technology. Honestly, how many hardcore gamers do you think actually bought the Micro? I haven't even seen one in person. I've atleast seen one N-Gage out in the open.

If they're going along with releasing this, they better make the original DS even cheaper now.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jan 26 2006 said:


> Ugh, looks awful IMO... --;
> Still I'll probably end up getting one, a better screen is a welcome addition, and it's good they've put the start and select buttons back where they should be.
> 
> I'm a tad worried about the D-Pad though, it doesn't look concave in the center so playing 3D games might be more difficult than on the current DS. Mind you the current D-Pad is pretty awful so I don't imagine it being worse... I heard the Micro ones were good...
> ...


sorry to sound so "wrong, wrong, wrong!"
but i feel there are a few things I'd like to point out

firstly, this image of the DSlite obviously doesnt have the amount of effort in the current DS design pics. they made that DS look great.
and I can tell from this bad photoshop image that once the real images and photos roll out it will be sexy as hell

also, I love the two square logos. its just a great logo that i would much rather have to be honest

and when i got my DS (launch) and everyone was complaining how bad the dpad was and its so much better controlling mario on the touch screen ( i realise this is most likely an opinion thing) but i feel people were overly harsh on the DS dpad.. personally i think its superb, perfect size, perfect feel
I prefer dpads over joysticks for and when i compare controling sm64 to controling sm64ds, sm64ds is clearly superior, to me atleast

thats about it really
also, I'd like to add that i dont think this design is final since its a pretty low budget image and things will still be tweaked once the nice highres detailed images roll out, that will be finalised


edit-
and i think its fair that the DS has been redesigned so soon compared to past examples
nintendo didnt expect the DS would be this huge. sure they expected a success but they werent ready for this, so they know its appealed to a wider audience than they thought it would and with a second design which might be the thing needed to pull more customers in. 

2006 year of the DS again?


----------



## Myke (Jan 27, 2006)

just leave it to nintendo to come out with a million different models of the same damn thing. *takes off from gbatemp for another year*


----------



## kaede2k1 (Jan 27, 2006)

new DS design = awesome! IMO it would be best in black

BUT the fact that I bought my new DS 1.5 weeks ago means I want to go stuff my chunky 33% bigger, 20% heavier, DS up some nintendo ceo's arse..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sigh.. now to sell my almost new DS.. the question is.. can I hold out till late march/april (im guessing when they release it in AUS) without one?


----------



## NothingHERO (Jan 27, 2006)

I know I am definetly going to get this new model! And like you Kaede, I just baught my DS two or three weeks ago! Its all good though, I will keep my old DS around so I can game on some multi-player with some of my friends who dont even have a DS.


----------



## Shinseiki (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, going to have finger cramp with this model... (i ve got large hand :x).

Really not going to sell my old silver DS...


----------



## adgloride (Jan 27, 2006)

I just wonder how many different colours and limited editions nintendo will release of this one


----------



## Opium (Jan 27, 2006)

I've just added some more info to the news post.

The GBA slot has a cover, presumably so that the DS Lite will look white all over including the GBA slot.

There are no software enhancements. No extra features or wifi pictochat.


----------



## Costello (Jan 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Myke @ Jan 27 2006 said:


> just leave it to nintendo to come out with a million different models of the same damn thing. *takes off from gbatemp for another year*


hey myke!
don't go again!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  we missed your posts


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ugh, its oogly.
The whole Rev thing is nice, but they might as well put some baby alphabet blocks on it while their at it :/

Though I admit it would look great in differnt colors.
But its jsut too slick looking.

I do hope nintendo makes a anneversy model one year though.
Imagen a NES controller styled DS? xD (not a skin, a darn dual screen rectanguler block 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Now lets see,
I dont like how its even smaller now. All those complaints about the machine being too big were pretty stupid. The machine isnt big or huge or anything, heck is smaller than the older stuff. Its just a big rectangle is all.

The lights seem inda cool though, probly easier to notice.

The mic, oh gosh, worst pllace ever. 
Sure it makes sence for games you blow on and talking to virtual puppies. But no matter what you do, you will spit on the bottom screen :/ Heck I have enough troubles with my lil cousin playing my DS and marioi kart in battle mode x-x; Though he does take really good care of it besides the few bits of saliva on it.
Though then again, if the screen isnt sunken into the machine, then perhaps it wont be so hard to clean for once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The GBA cover sounds dumb to me, though very usefull. Its just that I wonder where the cover is gonna hang when I have a GBA cart in it >.> I do hope it covers the GBA cart too. (I guess that one might be obvoius)

Personally I like the old desgin best. The power button bottom screen and light is the only things Id wanna change. Though it is pretty blocky, I have big hands, so it really wasnt trouble to get used to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The start buttons... I dont think Im gonna like them being under my thumb :/

Oh and about the light, where the heck is the light button gonna be? It cant be software controled without a firmware upgrade of some sort. Maybe it'll be software only feature? Or perhaps it'll run trough each mode when switching the lights on and off in a game normaly?
I guess we'll have to wait for that, but Im hoping for a physical button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh ya, one last thing.
When the heck is nintendo gonna release a headset? 
Im getting tired of all these mic gimmicks, no online multiplayer chatting, and no darn headset x-x;
Maybe that little square peg that sits unused is starting to get to me >.>

I do hope they dont remove that, Ive been wanting to see a headset for a long time now.

Though perhaps it wont happen, since nintendo is going for the "for everyone" thing rather than targeting toward teenagers and college kids :/
But eh, just have to see and wait.
I do hope they dont do anything more againast the hacks. I need my homebrew stuff


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Myke @ Jan 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > just leave it to nintendo to come out with a million different models of the same damn thing. *takes off from gbatemp for another year*
> ...


Damn straight! Not to mention the sudden lacking of creepy creepy drawings; the gfx forum's not quite the same without something threatening to leap out and eat half your head


----------



## The Teej (Jan 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 27 2006 said:


> I've just added some more info to the news post.
> 
> The GBA slot has a cover, presumably so that the DS Lite will look white all over including the GBA slot.
> 
> There are no software enhancements. No extra features or wifi pictochat.



That's pretty fucking lame IMO. They should at least do one global firmware upgrade for all DSes. Seriously, who actually uses Pictochat other then for a couple of seconds 'just for fun'? It's definately impractical when your mate is only 100 metres away. Plus, you can't even invite another person, you just have to pray somebody else joins.

WiFi Pictochat and a better use of the Download feature should be implemented IMO.


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Jan 27, 2006)

So nintendo is definitely on my suck list for once again making a sexier version of a handheld system that I'VE ALREADY BOUGHT!!!


----------



## lastdual (Jan 27, 2006)

Mwahahaha! I've been waiting for Nintendo to do this ever since the Micro got released. It's just seemed obvious to me, esp given the PSP's more streamlined look over the original DS. It's been hard going all this time without a DS, but this one will definitely be mine! (well actually, I've already got way too many games that I haven't gotten around to playing, but...)


----------



## EM0rox (Jan 27, 2006)

No doubt in my mind I'll end up with at least two of these... Nintendo sure knows how to milk their products.... I think they release big ugly units first on purpose...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 27, 2006)

The design is terrible. Nice try, Nintendo. (/me walks away and refuses to buy NDS at all)






See ? It is almost the same. Nah, I do not liked it.


----------



## stupid2ass (Jan 27, 2006)

Call me a sucker but I'm getting one of these (either the white or blue one).
Sigh I still own all of these: GB (first brick one), GBC, GBA, GBA:SP, GBM, DS and soon to be DS Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmmm, sure it's smaller and lighter, but I think I'll probably stick with the DS I already have.
I don't like the placement of Start and Select, nor do I like the Power button not being on the face of it.
It was a good design decision to put it there for the original DS, that way the DS won't turn on while it's in your bag or anything.

Smaller = harder to hold. The only thing that bugs me about my DS is the sharp corners that dig into my hands, but this looks pretty much the same in that department.

I wonder if the speakers are worse or better.

Microphone between screens = spit all over your screens.


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 27, 2006)

How the crap do you guys spit on your screen or anywhere on your DS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A real shot of the lite might look better than the mockup so I'll wait for those.
I like the fact that the power button isn't a face button anymore. When I'm in a rush to turn off my DS while playing Animal Crossing I'll sometimes hit the power button instead of Start to save. @[email protected]


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 27, 2006)

even from the shitty two block model, i can tell its a damn sexy design. its good seeing some perspective on any design, those official DS images made the current design look slick even lol


----------



## poisonousj (Jan 27, 2006)

guys need to learn to talk without spitting!

and if/when they figure out how to get Flashme on this new thing, I'm definately down for a shiney black one and like someone mentioned earlier, keep my old one for a DS-less friend to join in some download play.


----------



## lastdual (Jan 27, 2006)

QUOTE(stupid2ass @ Jan 27 2006 said:


> Call me a sucker but I'm getting one of these (either the white or blue one).
> Sigh I still own all of these: GB (first brick one), GBC, GBA, GBA:SP, GBM, DS and soon to be DS Lite
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, I've still got an unopened original brick GB (the special bundle that came with Zelda: Link's Awakening). I'm saving it for like 20 years from now when it will look super-ancient, then I'm gonna whip it out (the GB, that is) and start playing next to some guy with the PSP4 or something... hardcore oldschool.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 27, 2006)

if you still have that by the psp4's time it will be worth a lot...


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Zarcon @ Jan 27 2006 said:


> How the crap do you guys spit on your screen or anywhere on your DS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do this too. Mainly when Im real tired and just want to get through the chores of the game already.
I'll get done with everything, then click, its off and I gotta do it all over again. Plus a nice happy talkl with that ol mole >.>

Oh and as for hardcore retro stuff. The GB mono would be worth quite alot by then, so you should prbly not open it up and just grab  an old Game Gear instead. Cuase not only would no one know what it was, it would defintly seem old xD

I love my game gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still play it when I can. Just gotta fix up the damaged screen.

I do love the old oriognal GB too.
Nothing beats that green dot matrex LCD screen :3


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jan 28, 2006)

yes looks  better than the big american fridge style.. it's nice to see the gba slot has a cover (finally??) maybe that would cover up the reason to buy one and the biggest flashcard around oh no i forgot to buy the micro too well i'm glad  having  gba/sp's flashing  then i only needed a cable converter for link'ing up the gbm to gba. those are just sweet dreams.. i wonder also about wifi what does it have to do with bottom of this page lo-fi?or like hi-fi .. and the microphone sometimes i think its all about feedback on what security..maybe  good thing luigi works underground and my brother working in a bakery.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(poisonousj @ Jan 27 2006 said:


> guys need to learn to talk without spitting!



well maybe I'm wrong but sometimes you have to yell to get the DS to hear you properly...
I don't know. Never played a game that used the mic (thankfully)


----------



## ConraDargo (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ Jan 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(poisonousj @ Jan 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > guys need to learn to talk without spitting!well maybe I'm wrong but sometimes you have to yell to get the DS to hear you properly...
> > I don't know. Never played a game that used the mic (thankfully)


Nah, no need to yell - if anything you should try _lowering_ your voice. I've even written it down in my Nintendogs FAQ: "_Do not SHOUT into the microphone!! Speak with a normal tone, it's not necessary to raise your voice - The DS's microphone is pretty sensitive and _will_ catch your words even if you use a regular tone._"


----------



## Chilla (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> There are 4 stages of screen brightness (similar to the PSP)
> - The power switch is now a flick switch on the side of the unit like the PSP's
> - The screens are reported to be brighter and sharper than the PSP's screen (eg: similar to the GameBoy Micro)
> -There is a GBA Slot, the slot has a cover



And this sould be a LITE version, that's bullshit.
This sould have been on the regular DS:es.


----------



## Opium (Jan 29, 2006)

I've made some different coloured DS Lite's for your viewing pleasure. Just to see it in different colours.

White (Original)
Silver (It looks pretty much the same as the current DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Pink (I can see this as a launch colour)
Blue
Green


----------



## rkenshin (Jan 29, 2006)

So anyone think they going to put out a higher capacity battery to go with the Lite so to last longer with the increased brightness?

Current is at 850mah..


----------



## id242 (Jan 29, 2006)

no.


----------



## NothingHERO (Jan 29, 2006)

It would be nice to have some better battery life.


----------

